# Cloudy eye



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello~ One of the girl in my 4H club just called and I can not find a answer for her in any of my book so I am going to ask here..

Her 1 yr old Weather pygmy goat Spike has a had little bit of a runny eye for a few days well this morning, his eye was crusty and the eye was cloudy..

What would you say to do? for our rabbits we put a little bit of antibiotic in the eye.. would this work..

Donna B


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Terramycin eye ointment if you have it.
Others have used triple antibiotic salve as well, hope he clears up soon.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

sounds like he might have pinkeye, or he got something stuck in it.

i used listerine to clean off the area around the eye (not in the eye) and then terramycin in the eye. i did this for two weeks and now hes all cleared up!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree withthe pink eye teory. Put terramycin in it as well as ten days of penicillan.
beth


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh yeah forgot about penicillin, I drenched his eye twice daily with 1cc of penicillin.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes Terramycin. I believe it is pinkeye, and if I am correct, terramycin does wonders. Even if it isn't pinkeye, it still should help.


----------



## Tarheel Acres (Aug 26, 2009)

It is probably the pink eye, and you need to treat ASAP. Also, if you can, get it away from your others. It will spread like wildfire. Here are the best steps to control it (from experience).

1.) Wash eye daily with a warm epson salt mix. Gotta get the runniness removed. That is what spreads it to others.

2.) Give a shot of LA200, and then again in 3 days.

3.) Put Terramycin daily (or multiple times a day if you can) in BOTH eyes until they are completely cleared up.

This should keep it from getting any worse or spreading. If they have it bad, sometimes you just have to ride it out doing the best you can. It can cause temporary blindness, but they will get their site back within a week or so. Good luck. As a reminder though, get on this ASAP. You dont want a pink eye infection to go through the herd. I have had it happen, and it is a complete pain in the butt.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes i forgot pik eye is very contagious, make sure you seperate her, and wear gloves when you treat her. you can also get a form of pink eye from goats.
beth


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you I forward all the comments to the Mom... This little guy belongs to one of the girls in my 4H club, at the moment he is her only goat... so no worry of it speading to other goats... 

Thank you!

Donna B


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Donna B....how is the goats eye? :hug:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I've been wondering the same...
beth


----------

